# HTC coldwater bass W/O electronics



## dholth01 (Jan 21, 2008)

The last couple of years I have started fishing when the ice melts and I can get my boat on the water. I have been conditioned to fish the bank in shallow water but I know this time of year the fish are not that shallow yet. I read in the magazines you need to find drop offs to find suspending bass and so on. Well if you dont have electronics this is pretty hard info to get.

Does anybody have a good rule of thumb for a starting point on cold water? I usually fish 600 to 2,000 acre lakes. I know lipless cranks and jerkbaits are recomended


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I would start with a good topo map. You should be able to estimate where the drops are by where the contour lines are closest together. Also, try the spots you know will produce in the summer, but gradually move out toward deeper water.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

You can catch them shallow.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

As Mike said, you can definitely catch bass shallow right now. 

With this warming trend, look for bass in shallow areas where the sun is heating up the water. A Jig or worm worked really slow is a great way to catch these fish.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Throw a tube.....worked for me last year when we had to scoot my buddies boat across the ice until we got into the open water.....works for me!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

if you've ever traveled to fish you have probably found out that fishing in ohio is not like fishing anywhere else. in fact i can't remeber the last time bassmaster or in-fisherman did a bass artical in ohio other than erie. (or the classic on the river which was more about the neighboring states). our lakes aren't as big and expansive as the more popular "text book" lakes that they write about. we don't have the deep structure due to siltation and low current flows, and the fish here have a much shorter growing/feeding season. i fish alot of the early tourn. out of tappan and saltfork and all of the winners i've talked to have caught them real shallow. like the previous post stated, those bass try to find that sunbathed water. they aren't necessarily fired up but i believe that's your best place to try to put something together. just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## OZZIEOHIO (Dec 25, 2007)

Bad Bub said:


> if you've ever traveled to fish you have probably found out that fishing in ohio is not like fishing anywhere else. in fact i can't remeber the last time bassmaster or in-fisherman did a bass artical in ohio other than erie. (or the classic on the river which was more about the neighboring states). our lakes aren't as big and expansive as the more popular "text book" lakes that they write about. we don't have the deep structure due to siltation and low current flows, and the fish here have a much shorter growing/feeding season. i fish alot of the early tourn. out of tappan and saltfork and all of the winners i've talked to have caught them real shallow. like the previous post stated, those bass try to find that sunbathed water. they aren't necessarily fired up but i believe that's your best place to try to put something together. just my 2 cents worth.



Thats for sure. I fish in Texas alot and i have figured out that what im doing here never works there and vice verse. I fished lake Snowden today and caught two Bass one was 3 pounds 8 ounce both right up on the edge of a bank. Caught 4 on Tycoon two days ago out in the middle of the lake,


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

OZZIEOHIO said:


> Thats for sure. I fish in Texas alot and i have figured out that what im doing here never works there and vice verse. I fished lake Snowden today and caught two Bass one was 3 pounds 8 ounce both right up on the edge of a bank. Caught 4 on Tycoon two days ago out in the middle of the lake,


almost depressing to an extent...


----------

